

How We Acquired 26,447 Users and $207,152 in Sales on Product Hunt - allworknoplay
https://medium.com/@ankurnagpal/how-we-acquired-26-447-users-and-207-152-in-sales-on-product-hunt-211940650fcb

======
skittles17
Hm, I wonder how much of this is driven by the success of Bitfountain.io....

